# TCP Port 10000



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

I have an application on the 2003 server that wants to use port 10000, to have the clients communicate or connect through. The application keeps booting them off of it during the day. I've spoken with their tech support and as a "temp" workaround, where running the app on the client side through a mapped drive letter configuration.

I ran some software this morning from my desktop, which will let me try to connect to any given port number I desire to the host 10.2.0.10 [server]. It fails on any port I throw in. I can't find a service that's turned off on the 2003 server or a place where I can manage port numbers.

The server is new install of 2003 on the box, so by default, it could blocking port access...

I'm stumped, as this is a bit over my head. I did find this, which was kind of helpful about port numbers...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

If things are failing connecting to a port from a workstation have you verified the server has the firewall off, or that the firewall has been configured right?


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

The firewall in the control panel is off, as well as firewall entry in services... I actually stopped it, and disabled it.. this a.m.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Is the PC you are using to port scan on the same subnet/switch as the server? Could there be anything else in the middle that is blocking it?


----------



## pfiltz (Jan 20, 2005)

Very small network. Yes, my PC is on the same subnet as the server, and the Domain Controller. The only other thing I can think of is the HP Switch. 

I did a netstat -a and got these results..

ctive Connections

Proto Local Address Foreign Address State
TCP systemax:epmap systemax.southernsource.com:0 LISTENING
TCP systemax:microsoft-ds systemax.southernsource.com:0 LISTENING
TCP systemax:1050 systemax.southernsource.com:0 LISTENING
TCP systemax:netbios-ssn systemax.southernsource.com:0 LISTENING
TCP systemax:netbios-ssn 10.2.0.5:1046 ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:netbios-ssn PFILTZ:1072 ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:microsoft-ds GFCLERK:1067 ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:microsoft-ds CONTROLLER:1077 ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:1068 024-027-250-088.southeast.rr.com:http CLOSE_WAI
T
TCP systemax:1696 SQLSERVER:netbios-ssn TIME_WAIT
TCP systemax:1697 SQLSERVER:epmap ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:1698 SQLSERVER:1026 ESTABLISHED
TCP systemax:5152 systemax.southernsource.com:0 LISTENING
UDP systemax:microsoft-ds *:*
UDP systemax:isakmp *:*
UDP systemax:1053 *:*
UDP systemax:2967 *:*
UDP systemax:ipsec-msft *:*
UDP systemax:38293 *:*
UDP systemax:ntp *:*
UDP systemax:netbios-ns *:*
UDP systemax:netbios-dgm *:*
UDP systemax:ntp *:*
UDP systemax:1025 *:*
UDP systemax:1040 *:*
UDP systemax:1101 *:*

When I run this command on a SBS that is 3 years old or older, I get TONS of ports listening...

Why is this 2003 server only listing 6 or so... Is there some service that needs to be turned on, that I'm missing?


----------

